
Australian Tax Office employee leaks phone hacking guide - emmelaich
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-07-12/tax-office-slip-up-reveals-new-phone-hacking-capabilities/8698800
======
shakna
Why on earth does the ATO need to "exploit technologies like other agencies
do"?

Inter-departmental coordination is a lot better of an idea than growing scope
and creating problems when different departments decide they can't trust each
other.

We have an intelligence agency with broad sweeping powers, given by broad
warrants. ASIO.

We also have another group who operate within borders with similar powers, the
Federal Police.

So why does the _tax office_ need to operate with similar powers, but less
oversight?

~~~
King-Aaron
The ATO are an interesting organisation, one with some of the highest powers
in the country. For instance, the ATO can allegedly change your door locks
without your consent, something even the police aren't legally able to do.
They've technically got stronger search powers than ASIO/ASIS already, when
you talk about government agencies with little oversight the ATO is right at
the top of the list.

------
jaclaz
It seems like there is no actual "how to bypass passwords and obtain data from
mobile phone" leaked.

There is a lot of "you need this specialized hardware or Commercial software",
nothing particularly "new" or of general "interest".

------
thephyber
I found a cache of the slidedeck. Some of the techniques seem old -- a few of
the URLs have expired/parked domains. One has been parked since 2013.

~~~
bgdkbtv
Here is the url to the removed powerpoint:

www.slideshare.net/slideshow/embed_code/key/JGI9My6okOO6oB

Anyone can find cached version? :D

